# rear diffuser



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i was thinking about what it would like to put a rear diffuser on my b14, you know like the guys with the hooked up audis and 3 series and what not. maybe i could just mod the erebuni wing (the one that looks like the oem without the 3rd leg) what are you guys opinion about this


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

superfro86 said:


> i was thinking about what it would like to put a rear diffuser on my b14, you know like the guys with the hooked up audis and 3 series and what not. maybe i could just mod the erebuni wing (the one that looks like the oem without the 3rd leg) what are you guys opinion about this



Where exactly are you gonna mount this?


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

they already have an OEM looking wing w/o the middle leg!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

konfuzion3 said:


> Where exactly are you gonna mount this?


yea? is he talking about a diffuser for under the bumper? or just a "wing" ...........hooked up bmw's arnt the only cars with wings lol


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

it would go in the area where the rear window meets the roof. kind of like the spoilers for hatchbacks and SUV's. 
since nobody makes them for sentras it would be best to just modify a low profile spoiler without the 3rd leg since i already know they are hella expensive for bmw's


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

superfro86 said:


> it would go in the area where the rear window meets the roof. kind of like the spoilers for hatchbacks and SUV's.
> since nobody makes them for sentras it would be best to just modify a low profile spoiler without the 3rd leg since i already know they are hella expensive for bmw's



I wouldn't do it personally, but different strokes for different folks!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

you know i have thought about that before and a small very subtle one would look kinda good. i personally like the ones on the new evo VIII MR


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

scorchn200sx is prototyping(sp?) one. If you look on his site youll see that he is designing one.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

> and sit about 4" out and 2" off of the rear window. Mounting will be a piece of cake using only 3M automotive tape.


 sounds kinda big


----------

